# Should I offer 1 or both?



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Adding another for the VFW fundraiser - need thoughts on which one is better, or should I make both?

This is the original design









And this is the same design - only cut out









HJ


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

The second one on a wider base. Paint the base black. The other for those who want a wall mounted plaque. Really nice work.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Both are awesome . First one by maybe a small margin to me as I like the way it has more depth .But after reading Tom's post I'm liking his idea to


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Id have to take both..
too tuff'a call which is finer...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Nr 2 for me...both are awesome...


----------



## JimSC (Apr 17, 2014)

Both are fanatic!!! Great work.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Both are awesome. As always great job.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Both awesome , #2 jumps out at me


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I like the second one the best but give them both. I mean it's for the VFW what else can you do.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Like Rick says the first one has more depth and Doug says the second one jumps out at you. Can you get both depth and cutout together, if you can then give them all 3 versions.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mike,

How the heck do you do that??

HJ


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Cut the sign with the first files, then set up a vector to cutout the sign that leaves a small frame of flat material around the upper dished portion of the plaque (maybe 0.125", or what ever looks good with the proportions of the plaque). Run a toolpath using that vector to cut out the sign.

This would give you the depth and detail of the first plaque with the added cutout shape of the second plaque.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Cut the sign with the first files, then set up a vector to cutout the sign that leaves a small frame of flat material around the upper dished portion of the plaque (maybe 0.125", or what ever looks good with the proportions of the plaque). Run a toolpath using that vector to cut out the sign.
> 
> This would give you the depth and detail of the first plaque with the added cutout shape of the second plaque.


Mike,

So what your saying is basically to run a "border" around the top part and getting rid of the rectangle?

HJ


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

First one definitely does it for me, but I'd say give both. Nice job.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Mike,
> 
> So what your saying is basically to run a "border" around the top part and getting rid of the rectangle?
> 
> HJ


Exactly!
You could just run the new vector for the cutout straight up from the upper part of the base like this.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Mike,

Was thinking I could make that top part (following along your vector lines) all one piece of textured granite and then cut the images in that.

HJ


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

honesttjohn said:


> Mike,
> 
> Was thinking I could make that top part (following along your vector lines) all one piece of textured granite and then cut the images in that.
> 
> HJ


That would be even better, great idea!:wink:


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Both were done with honor and will be received accordingly.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Awesome work as always. Both will be well received.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

OK -- MEBCWD tweaked the designs some for me. He's good with Aspire. Thanx Mike!!

New ones or old ones?????




















HJ


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Number two


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

My vote is two.


----------



## highway (Aug 19, 2007)

Great work 

number two for me but like both


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

This has to be a welcome back John...
that is some serious hiding you were doing...


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

+1

hj


----------



## shortys (Mar 18, 2016)

There both awesome... I think I might try this for hometown legion..


----------

